# Pls help me go tubeless! - Mavic 317 rims



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I want to go tubeless on my cannondale.
Can anyone please tell me exactly what I need to be able to do this?
Spec is:
Cannondale Flash 1 Lefty
Mavic 317 rims
Racing Ralph evo folding tyres. 2.1
current tube is presta

there's tape on the rim already but being a beginner, i don't know if that tape is for tubeless or just nipple protection.

help pls!
what do i need to buy? do i just need stan's tape and that stan's goo stuff?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Stan's Tubeless Kits


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I found out, unless you are getting flats already. Tubeless not worth the hassle


----------



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

byrot said:


> Stan's Tubeless Kits


Thanks. That's quite helpful especially the video.


----------



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> I found out, unless you are getting flats already. Tubeless not worth the hassle


Why do you say that?
I've not had a flat yet actually. But I just want to try to see mainly for weight saving


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Because they are a hassle. Weight is a wash, you can put lunar light tubes in. Experiment with low psi, you may like it like so many of us has come to love


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The big advantage isn't the weight savings as much as the ability to run lower pressures without pinch flats. If you are running as low as you want, and you aren't getting pinch flats, lunar lights are an option at around 100 grams. If you have a tubeless rim, you'll still save a bit of weight, but a tubeless conversion would probably be slightly heavier.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Sometimes a particular rim/tire combo can be a bear to get seated, the notubes video is excellent, and if still troublesome the website or a phone call will make suggestions for your specific rims. Despite some diehard naysayers there are real benefits to running tubeless, since notubes first hit the scene I've converted nearly all my bikes from the skinny roadie to the downhill bike. My fatbike will get it before next winter, though with no rimstrips for them yet I'll have to go ghetto. If tubeless wasn't worth it we'd all still be riding with tubed tires on our cars.


----------



## medeist (May 28, 2011)

do not need sealant in car tires, if i did i would run tubes in them


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

bob13bob said:


> Because they are a hassle. Weight is a wash, you can put lunar light tubes in. Experiment with low psi, you may like it like so many of us has come to love


 My new enduro setup way easy. Best to have tubeless rim/tire setup to start with. Did I mention NO FLATS. Works for me, YRMV. Yes, weight savings.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't do it for any weight savings because I don't find it saves much, if any, weight. I do it for the flat protection and I like the 'ride' better. More work at home in the garage, much less work happens on the trail. That's my experience, and YMMV. Name your poison.


----------



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

ok, another question after reading a lot and watching Stan's videos...
on my Mavic 317 rims, do I really still need Stan's rubber rim strip?

also, on my rims, there's already a yellow rim tape. I don't know if it's stan's rim tape or just ordinary tape. can anyone tell me what it is and if i should peel it off and use stan's rim tape or i can leave it on?


----------

